# Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?



## HelpMePls123 (26. März 2019)

*Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich wollte euch fragen ob ich von meinem

Acer Predator XG270Uomidpx 69 cm (27 Zoll) eSports Monitor (DVI, HDMI 2.0, Displayport, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144 Hz, WQHD 2.560x1.440, AMD FreeSync

auf einen Full HD (auch mind 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144 Hz) umsteigen soll? Da man ja mehr Leistung braucht für einen WQHD. Ich wollte mir jetzt diesen PC zusammenlegen:


CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X
Mainboard: Asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4#
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB, M.2
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB
Grafikkarte: KFA² GeForce RTX 2070 EX
Netzteil: Straight Power 11 550W
Gehäuse: Meshify S2


Ich weiß dann auch nicht ob mein Monitor noch Sinn macht mit AMD FreeSync dann. Ich will einfach keine Leistungsbußen eingehen wenn ich Streame. Will konstante 144 Fps haben. Also würde dann auf einen Full HD umsteigen (wenn es Sinn macht). Wenn ein WQHD von Vorteil ist dann bitte sagen, zum Zocken nur gedacht, competitive.

Ich bitte um eure Ratschläge

Gruß


----------



## compisucher (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Konstante 144FPS?
Bei welchem Spiel denn?

Dem Bildschirm per se ist das eigentlich egal -ich würde mich dann eher um eine competetive Hardware kümmern, so z. B. einen 9900k und eine RXTX 2080ti...


----------



## HelpMePls123 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Fortnite  Ich hoffe das reicht von der Hardware...


----------



## pain474 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Würde ich auf keinen Fall machen. Deine Grafikkarte ist sehr gut für WQHD und für die paar mehr FPS würde ich nicht den Monitor opfern.


----------



## HisN (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Wenn Du keine Einbußen durch das Steamen haben möchtest, dann stell Dir einen 2. Streaming-Rechner in die Ecke.
Dann verlierst Du auf dem Zock-Rechner keine FPS.


----------



## HelpMePls123 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

also sagt ihr behalten? Und was hat es mit diesem AMD FreeSync auf sich? Also mit der Grafikkarte die ich holen würde... Ist das irgendwas seltsam? weil ist ja dann keine AMD Grafikkarte mehr? Tut mir Leid. Habe total vergessen was dieses FreeSync eigentlich ist.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Nvidia unterstüzt jetzt auch Adaptive Sync (AMD nennt es Freesync). Kannst dann ja mal ausprobieren wie gut es mit deinem jetztigen Bildschirm funktioniert. Falls du zu wenig FPS bekommen solltest, kannst du ja selber die Auflösung verringern, hält dich ja keiner von ab die Spiele auf 1080p zu spielen


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Du hast also jetzt eine AMD Karte, die schneller ist als die 2070 oder wieso machst du dir Sorgen um die fps?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Kauf Dir wieder eine AMD-Karte. Fertig 
Gruß T.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*

Hab ich was verpasst Du kannst doch die Auflösung für das Spiel festlegen, da benötigst du doch keinen anderen Monitor??!! Oder habe ich jetzt was überlesen?


----------



## Yoshi-M (27. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*



HelpMePls123 schrieb:


> ich wollte euch fragen ob ich von meinem...
> 
> Acer Predator XG270Uomidpx 69 cm (27 Zoll) eSports Monitor (DVI, HDMI 2.0, Displayport, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144 Hz, WQHD 2.560x1.440, AMD FreeSync
> 
> ...



Das Geld welches du für den neuen FHD-Monitor ausgeben müsstest kannst du auch auf die geplante Graka drauflegen, somit eine stärkere kaufen und weiterhin in WQHD zocken.

Edit:
Kannst aber auch erstmal warten bis du dein neues System hast und testest es mit deinem jetzigen Monitor. 
Erhältst du in WQHD genug FPS, passt alles.
Sind sie dir zu wenig, stellst du testweise die Auflösung auf FHD und kuckst, ob nun die FPS reichen.

Nicht immer liegt es an der Graka wenn die 144 FPS nicht durchgehend am Monitor anstehen.
Wäre schade, wenn du auf einen FHD-Monitor wechselst, nur um anschließend zu merken, dass im Spiel XY gar nicht die Grafikkarte die limitierende Komponente ist.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst Du kannst doch die Auflösung für das Spiel festlegen, da benötigst du doch keinen anderen Monitor??!! Oder habe ich jetzt was überlesen?



z.B. FHD auf einem WQHD Monitor?
Kann man machen, sieht jedoch hässlich aus.
Außer dir gefällt dieses weiche und unscharfe Bild, dann nur zu.


----------



## 0ssi (27. März 2019)

*AW: Von WQHD zurück auf Full HD?*



HelpMePls123 schrieb:


> Fortnite  Ich hoffe das reicht von der Hardware...


Auch wenn es Keiner hören möchte aber mit 9700K und FHD 240Hz hätte man das beste Gameplay ... bester 240Hz Monitor LG 27GK750F-B weil echte 240Hz Blur Reduction.


----------

